# missing drivers after re-install of xp



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

My computer crashed and I decided to re-install windows and start with a fresh format on the harddrive.  Everything went great until windows booted.  In the device manager I have the following things in other devices:
Ethernet Controller
Multimedia  Audio Controller
PCI Modem
Video Controller

Due to this, I have no internet, no sound, and am stuck in 8-bit display mode.  Can someone help me figure out what to do to get these working?


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 8, 2007)

Need to know what motherboard-PCI modem and Video card you have?


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

this may sound  like a dumb question, but how do I tell?


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

also, I'm not so concerned about the modem as I am the sound, video, and ethernet


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 8, 2007)

If you have another computer that has a burner, you can download these and burn them and install one of them on it.

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264&langx=en&a

Or just look at the board and see if theres a make and model number.


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> If you have another computer that has a burner, you can download these and burn them and install one of them on it.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
> http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/index.html?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264&langx=en&a
> ...



Used  PcWizard from above post.  Here's what I got:
Mainboard: Dell 0TC667
Chipset: Intel i865PE
Processor: Intel P4 @ 3000Mhz
Memory: 512MB (2 x 256 DDR-SDRAM)
Video Card: Intel 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
Hard Disk: ST340014A
DVD-Rom: Sony CDRW/DVD CRX330E
Network Card: Intel PRO/100 VE Netwrok Connection

I think now that I found what everything is, I can find the drivers.  Here's my next question - Can anything from the computer I'm on now (back-up one) be used on the one I'm fixing to help make it better in any way?  Here's what pc wizard has to say about it:
Mainboard :	ECS M920
Chipset :	VIA P4X266 (VT8753)
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 @ 1700 MHz
Physical Memory :	256 MB (1 x 256 DDR-SDRAM ) I swear there's 2 here though
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp RIVA TNT2 Model 64 [NVM64]
Hard Disk :	WDC (80 GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	LITE-ON LTR-40125S
DVD-Rom Drive :	PIONEER DVD-ROM DVD-119
Network Card :	VT82C570 MV IDE Controller VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Any help on that would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks again


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

tried installing the drivers for the network card so I could get online and find the  rest of the drivers and this is what I get:
This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Any help with this?


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 8, 2007)

What model Dell is it?


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 8, 2007)

StrangleHold said:


> What model Dell is it?



? Im not sure.  It doesn't say dell anywhere on it other than the mainboard.  its in some cheap genaric case.


----------



## PabloTeK (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you have the Dell CD's? They have all the drivers you are looking for.


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 9, 2007)

GCR said:


> Do you have the Dell CD's? They have all the drivers you are looking for.



no, sadly this computer was pieced together.  I don't think anything other than the mainboard is dell.  I don't have anything other than the windows xp disc


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-009241.htm

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=407&lang=eng


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 9, 2007)

^ I should be able to put that on a disk and use it on the other pc correct?


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 9, 2007)

I am now posting from the fixed computer!  Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## its_hey_ma (Apr 9, 2007)

only thing I can't get is the audio.  Any clue on that?


----------



## keddy_rocks (Apr 9, 2007)

*http://www.driversguide.com/

 Download Drivers From Here*


----------

